# old gas



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just got my boat motor back from being rebuilt, I have probaly 35 gallons of old fuel I need to get out. Does anyone know the best way to get the majority of it out . Wished I had a little pump.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

you can get an electric 12 volt fuel pump for about 20 bucks from an auto parts store handy to have around the house


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks shane, gonna go by parts store tomorrow after church


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have one at the house you can have.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Best way to get all the fuel out is to remove the sending unit cover and siphon or pump the fuel with a hose long enough to get into all the corners of the tank. That way you get ALL the crap and water if any out of the tank. A pump is best but siphon will work it's just a pain to keep priming a siphon every time it looses suction.

One other thing, Make sure the boat's Bow it tipped up so all the crap runs to the back of the tank.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Just did this last week,short piece of garden hose ,siphoned right out of boat and into truck.That gas sure taste NASTY!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Saw a guy use an air compressor to push the fuel out the line at the motor.
He disconnected the fitting and it ran right out. 
Not sure how much would be left in the tank but his was pretty dry.
He sealed the air hose around the fuel inlet with duct tape.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

706Z said:


> Just did this last week,short piece of garden hose ,siphoned right out of boat and into truck.That gas sure taste NASTY!!


Instead of sucking on the siphon hose connected to the pickup tube you can blow or use a compressor to force air into the vent line. The increased air pressure in the tank should force the fuel out the pickup line starting your siphon. Just make sure fuel starts flowing so that you do not overpressureize the tank.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Pm sent big daddy thanks for the input gonna take sending unit off makes good sense thanks for the help


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Good meeting you today. Hope you get on the water soon.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Same to you and thank you for your help


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i run the old gas in my old jeep and lawn mower. doesn't seem to bother either one. i clean my tank every year since having ethanol problems. i use a livewell pump and a pc of copper tubing to reach into the corners of the tank. you can tie a rag on the tubing when the gas is out and use it as a mop to wipe down the inside of the tank. you'll be amazed at the crap you get on the mop!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I made this years ago to do the same thing. Put the long hose in the tank, prime the ball and suck out the gas..


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That looks pretty cool I finally finished pumping all the gas out today and put 100 percent gas and she fired right up just intime for the march madness Sheepshead bite !, ! Oh I'm stoked!


----------

